# GW and missing pieces



## Daemondad (Jul 19, 2010)

I was wondering if other people have problems with buying 40k items and end up having to call GW for parts that are missing or some sort of problem with the product.

Within the past year Ive had to call the store for 1 missing metal Noise Marine champions backpack, a Lord of Change with 2 of the same heads, and today I just bought a Monolith with only 1/2 of the crystal and 2 missing tubes for the guns. So far they have corrected the errors after I have called them, but it takes them a good month to get around to ship them.

Anyone else having similar issues?


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I have had these problems in the past, such as where I had two of the same halfs of a landraider. But they were very helpful and resent me the correct item, without any real hassle every time.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Never had any problems with GW products, so yea. But contact them and they will (or should at least) replace the item.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Just go into a GW... at least if your shop is anything like my local (where I used to work). That store has a policy of giving out the parts or offering an exchange depending on what is broken/missing.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Daemondad said:


> Anyone else having similar issues?


nope, and trust me i order alot


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Ive never had that happen to me.

I think mr Bitzandkits would love it if it happened to him - might well end up with additional bits!

I think you just have been REALLY unlucky.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

l have only had an issue with one IG box, were most of the head's were melted / cave in. They replace them with no issue you seem really unlucky though.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Maidel said:


> Ive never had that happen to me.
> 
> I think mr Bitzandkits would love it if it happened to him - might well end up with additional bits!
> 
> I think you just have been REALLY unlucky.


its actually a bit of a nightmare, means all my spread sheets and technical gubbins goes to shit and i have to upload stock manually


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> its actually a bit of a nightmare, means all my spread sheets and technical gubbins goes to shit and i have to upload stock manually


In which case, I feel for you.

PS - exactly how many pairs of clippers do you go through and do you have RSI - because my arm kills me after dismantelling one kit!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I have never personally suffered any problems with the kit. One guy in my 8 years worth if knowledge that I remember had a problem with his LR and got it replaced no hassle in store.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Ive never had a problem with the kits either 

I can't imagine it happens very often though


----------



## Armyghy (May 13, 2011)

Daemondad said:


> I was wondering if other people have problems with buying 40k items and end up having to call GW for parts that are missing or some sort of problem with the product.
> 
> Within the past year Ive had to call the store for 1 missing metal Noise Marine champions backpack, a Lord of Change with 2 of the same heads, and today I just bought a Monolith with only 1/2 of the crystal and 2 missing tubes for the guns. So far they have corrected the errors after I have called them, but it takes them a good month to get around to ship them.
> 
> Anyone else having similar issues?


Bought a Leeman Russ kit once. Had a Land Raider inside.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Only had one issue and it was corrected pretty quit.

I would laugh if I opened a Leman Russ and got a Land Raider.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Armyghy said:


> Bought a Leeman Russ kit once. Had a Land Raider inside.


Never had a problem in almost three to four years, although i have had on some occasions had extra bases or decal sheets, and twice i have had an extra Aspiring Champion sprue in Chaos Space Marine Tactical Squad boxes.

The only time i had any missing part was a canopy from a 1/48th scale Spitfire from Tamiya (how this went missing have no ieaa, so i rang their Australian office and told them of what happened, they sent me out a replacement canopy.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Extra bases happens fairly often. I think they sometimes include them just in case.

Only thing i've had wrong was a predator that had a slightly melted front on one of the rhino sprues. Quick replacement


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

I've had an Assault on Black Reach about a year ago with a severely deformed Deffkopta on it that I got replaced (the whole AoBR, that is :grin, and I recently received a Land Raider that's missing part of the main hull and all the guns...gonna get that replaced later today hopefully.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Once.
Around fourteen years ago.
A metal fuel tank component was missing from a newly purchased Hellhound.
I took it back to Games Workshop Altrincham and not only did they give me a replacement
Hellhound instantly, but they gave me the original Hellhound back which gave me a Chimera for free as a goodwill gesture.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

People complain about prices and rules but no one can argue with GW's replacement policy :biggrin:. Once someone had a melted part in a raider at my store and got it replaced. I swiped the melted parts from the trash and now it adorns the bases of my fire dragons.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Thankfully no problems. 

The only thing of note has been getting a Space Wolves transfer sheet along with the Vehicles transfer sheet in a Rhino I unpacked last night.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Maidel said:


> exactly how many pairs of clippers do you go through and do you have RSI - because my arm kills me after dismantelling one kit!


I go through about a pair of clippers a year, but i have special and very expensive clippers, German made, very sharp and go through plastic like butter, i was tested for carpal tunnel last year but it was negative and the pain went away,but i only clip from sprues a few times a month when orders arrive, so its not very repetitive so its not a problem.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> I go through about a pair of clippers a year, but i have special and very expensive clippers, German made, very sharp and go through plastic like butter, i was tested for carpal tunnel last year but it was negative and the pain went away,but i only clip from sprues a few times a month when orders arrive, so its not very repetitive so its not a problem.


Makes sense. I had RSI in my mouse clicki finger, had to use it left handed for 6 months - fortunately it doesnt appear to have come back which is good, but I do use that every day for hours on end.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Maidel said:


> Makes sense. I had RSI in my mouse clicki finger, had to use it left handed for 6 months - fortunately it doesnt appear to have come back which is good, but I do use that every day for hours on end.


yeah i have had internet porn related RSI also :victory:


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> yeah i have had internet porn related RSI also :victory:


Hahaha

I kinda walked right into that one...


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I was missing the entire left side of a Land Raider once, so they sent me a new Land Raider... 

Then I bought another Right side from Bits and Kits, wasn't bad, £45 got me 2 Land Raiders back when they were £35 a pop.


----------

